# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  La "moda" de la magia

## scaldris

Con moda no me refiero a que la magia está de moda (temo que todo lo contrario, desgraciadamente), sino a cómo suelen vestirse los magos modernos. Recuerdo que cuando era pequeño veía a menudo espectáculos de magia en los que el mago en cuestión llevaba un frac, una chaqueta con una larga cola y un sombrero de copa, pero creo que los tiempos han cambiado considerablemente. Personalmente siempre me ha gustado la elegancia simple, como los magos que hoy por hoy llevan traje de chaqueta sin corbata, con un aire desenfadado que (creo) siempre ha caracterizado a los ilusionistas, pero también me gusta mucho el estilo de calle, como el que lucía Dynamo cuando hacía trucos por la calle. ¿Vosotros por qué estilo de ropa optáis cuando hacéis espectáculos (si es que los hacéis): elegante o urbano?

Tengo un amigo que también hace magia, desde hace mucho más tiempo que yo, y su estilo es muy Serj Tankian, porque es muy delgadito y lleva vaqueros negros ajustados, camisa blanca, un chaleco que le queda como un pincel y unos zapatos de piel, pero creo que a mí no me sentaría igual. A veces corona el outfit con un fedora, pero ya digo que no sé cómo me iría eso a mí...

Tengo curiosidad por saber por qué optáis vosotros ~

----------


## bydariogamer

Casual, pero con un toque de distinción... Al fin y al cabo hay que brillar.
Con esto me refiero a una camiseta que esté guay, un vaquero negro y una buena chaqueta vaquera, que tiene bolsillos. En escena es mejor llevar camisa.

----------


## berethe

Yo suelo optar por un estilo más urbano pero con un toque de distinción. Hay muchos magos para los que el toque distintivo es el outfit entero, en el sentido de que hay magos que se han hecho bastante conocidos entre otras cosas por su forma de vestir (con frac, con chaleco ajustado, con camisetas con algún dibujo, etc.). Como ha dicho bydariogamer, casual con un toque distinguido es el look más cómodo (para mí), pero siempre me gusta añadir algún collar llamativo, o un brazalete. Normalmente recurro a símbolos que tengan que ver con la magia o con la alquimia, aunque solo sea por la relación. Hay otros que recurren a un sombrero o a una gorra, o incluso a un cinturón muy llamativo. En general, creo que tu forma de vestir también tiene que tener algo que haga que la gente te recuerde.

----------

